# Meriwether Explorer 12



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I am looking at the Meriwether Explorer 12 that is sold at Sams club. Has anyone tried one?

It will be my first kayak and for the price($500)I am courious if it is worth the money. 

Thanks for any input.


----------

